# Merchant Ship Duke of Rothesay at D Day



## stevieoreilly (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi,
I've recently discovered my wife's grandad, Lawrence Conlon, was on the old Heysham-Belfast ferry, the Duke of Rothesay from about 1922 until he retired about 1952. The Duke was requisitioned twice during WWII, firstly at the start of the war, possibly as a transport and then during the D Day operations until the end of the war. I would be very interested if anyone could shed any light on these involvements. I believe she was used as a hospital ship in the initial D Day operation and perhaps reverted to troop transport until the end of the war. I would be grateful if anyone could add anymore to this story.
Cheers(Thumb)


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

At D-Day Duke of Rothesay was at Juno Beach serving as a Merchant Navy LSI.
She had been fitted out in 1942 and could carry 250 troops. She carried 10 LCA's and was armed with a single 12pdr and 8 Bofors 40mm A.A weapons.


----------



## Joe Donnelly (Jul 27, 2021)

stevieoreilly said:


> Hi,
> I've recently discovered my wife's grandad, Lawrence Conlon, was on the old Heysham-Belfast ferry, the Duke of Rothesay from about 1922 until he retired about 1952. The Duke was requisitioned twice during WWII, firstly at the start of the war, possibly as a transport and then during the D Day operations until the end of the war. I would be very interested if anyone could shed any light on these involvements. I believe she was used as a hospital ship in the initial D Day operation and perhaps reverted to troop transport until the end of the war. I would be grateful if anyone could add anymore to this story.
> Cheers(Thumb)


----------



## Joe Donnelly (Jul 27, 2021)

Duke of rothsay was fitted out as troop carrier but was damaged leaving Liverpool and reassigned as hospital ship. She sailed from London, Thames estuary on the eight of June as hospital ship . For at least six moved wounded from Normandy beaches 20000 I think. My father's orders give the details as he was an ab on board. He had the France Germany bar for his Atlantic Star. His name same as mine Joe Donnelly. I'm at [email protected]
Brave men one and all. He was 22 and had been a merchant man since 1938. Regards Joe Donnelly


----------

